# Model Power E7



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone installed a decoder into an old Model Power E7?


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

paxton1958 said:


> Has anyone installed a decoder into an old Model Power E7?


I just picked up 2 Concor E7a Southern units. I dont know if they are the same under the shell, but the shells are the same. I will post up some pics hopefully in a few weeks as how I did it.

Kevin


----------



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got mine finished. Found an installation at the TCS site for a E8 and followed it. Runs fine - has the notorious Model Power growl.


----------

